# Still pulling .........



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

cucumbers, tomatoes all kinds, peas, green beans, tomatillos, and all kinds of peppers. Not going to plant the beginning of Aug, getting sick of watering. No rain I will just start Sept Oct for spinach, brocoli, onions, leeks, beets, cilantro, cabbage, carrots, turnips, and lettuce.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

If you want to sell a pound or two let me know.:texasflag


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

If you are close come on. You can have all you want. FREE I am down to just about 50 or so empty jars left, would have filled with corn but now just going with ketchup, tomato paste and a few more peas then I am pulling tomatoes and peppers for seed the I will turn it under.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Well Goody for you!*

You braggin or what? Hey , Just kiddin'. I'm jealous! I did pretty good early . Put plenty of beans, peas. cabbage carrots broccoli etc. in freezer but the only thing I have left is Okra , eggplant melon. squash and a couple of things I don't know what they are but they look good and make an impression on the neighbors.If I get a hankerin' for some fresh veggies maybe I could bring some okra and maybe a watermelon for dessert if it has not been eaten by then, and contribute to a backyard veggie grilling party?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

After all this rain my peas are going again, I was going to turn them under for corn and beans early Aug but the rain may not be there. I will be happy with more peas


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Must be nice...most of our stuff just burned up!

Where abouts are you located B4B? I know you are somewhere in Eat Texas but I can't remember where. I may be in Lufkin tomorrow


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Lufkin where the men are men and the women run skeerd


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep....I will be in Lufkin tomorrow...bring me some maters


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

who you seeing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We have an office up there...I think it's on Hwy 103 ( I know how to get there I just don't know the names of the roads  )


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Lufkin where the men are men and the sheep run skeerd


 Fixed it for you Alex


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

East or West of town I work close to East 103 and live out West 103


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

FREON said:


> Fixed it for you Alex


Nope we send the sheep to Walmart


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

You are so lucky.. south of dallas, all i have left is maters.. darn heck


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BEER4BAIT said:


> East or West of town I work close to East 103 and live out West 103


Our address there is...

5385 HIGHWAY 103 EAST
LUFKIN, TX. 75901


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> East or West of town I work close to East 103 and live out West 103


 How far do you work from the old paper mill?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

about 3 miles on Timberland, bus. 59 north Ross Motorsports, adult toy store and I dont work much


----------

